# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم CS-TooL Dongle  CS-Tool V1.43.1 Added SC7731 New Sign Boot And MTk DRAM Detection New Method

## mohamed73

*CS-Tool V1.43.1* Added SC7731 New Sign Boot And MTk DRAM Detection New Method !! 
Added - *SC7731* new Signed Boot Supported
- *MTK Added Load Preloader* File If DRAM Detection failed
- MTK DRAM Detection New Method 
-- For DRAM Detection Failed, in this Case Select Factory Preloader file in Advance DRAM Detection,
and run the Process again, and send Logs and /db/emi setting to CS-Tool support 
- Improved Reported bugs 
- Solved tiny bugs  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *
Another Hot Updates On the way *    *More Interesting Pre News*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Best Regards
CS-Tool

----------

